# Beware of fake Thermal grizzly



## mclaren85 (May 11, 2021)

So after my Arctic mx-4 disaster ( https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/beware-of-counterfeit-arctic-mx-4.281997/ ) , I decided to buy so called the best paste in the market "thermal grizzly kryonaut". While this time the application was somewhat easy and temperatures are relatively better, it turns out to be yet another fake paste.. When I try to verify the code it says "Check failed".  When I search my serial number, it seems that everybody -except myself- know the code. 
I don't know where I could get the original paste from..

I bought it from 3rd party seller of Amazon


----------



## Gmr_Chick (May 12, 2021)

Jesus... OK, I don't want to be "that" person but you really need to stop buying crap from 3rd party sellers on Amazon. After getting screwed over the 1st time, that would be it for me dealing with 3rd party sellers and their crapware.


----------



## Mussels (May 12, 2021)

How the hell are you getting so many fakes?

i'm scared of my own pastes now


----------



## TheGuruStud (May 12, 2021)

Gmr_Chick said:


> Jesus... OK, I don't want to be "that" person but you really need to stop buying crap from 3rd party sellers on Amazon. After getting screwed over the 1st time, that would be it for me dealing with 3rd party sellers and their crapware.



Directly from amazon is no better. Everything they sell is a knock off if a copy is mass produced. You can't buy anything that can just have labels and wraps put on it to look real enough.
They're even actively trying to cover it up by deleting reviews stating it's fake.


----------



## maxfly (May 12, 2021)

TheGuruStud said:


> Directly from amazon is no better. Everything they sell is a knock off if a copy is mass produced. You can't buy anything that can just have labels and wraps put on it to look real enough.
> They're even actively trying to cover it up by deleting reviews stating it's fake.



I call bs. I buy tons of gear from them every year and have yet to buy a fake anything. Including mx4, kryo, mx5, pk3 all within the last 12 months. No fakes. I guess im just one of the lucky few?
I never buy from any of the over priced half wit 3rd party sellers. Just untrustworthy Amazon themselves.


----------



## micropage7 (May 12, 2021)

just wait, if you buy from any seller online, there must be some rating for the seller and some reviews of the products
many small sellers offer nice stuff in low tag, mostly i rely on the rating if i couldn't find the official shop


----------



## TheGuruStud (May 12, 2021)

maxfly said:


> I call bs. I buy tons of gear from them every year and have yet to buy a fake anything. Including mx4, kryo, mx5, pk3 all within the last 12 months. No fakes. I guess im just one of the lucky few?
> I never buy from any of the over priced half wit 3rd party sellers. Just untrustworthy Amazon themselves.


Ok, buy some rechargeable batteries. Thermal pastes aren't a hot item.


----------



## bobbybluz (May 12, 2021)

Bitch to Amazon that's it's fake and you have proof. They'll either refund your money or send you some more (hopefully not fake too). If you paid with a Visa card file a claim with Visa, you'll get your money back immediately then you'll have to submit your proof to them you were sold a fake item.


----------



## joemama (May 12, 2021)

I can't stop laughing at that you were the same guy that bought the fake mx-4


----------



## micropage7 (May 12, 2021)

joemama said:


> I can't stop laughing at that you were the same guy that bought the fake mx-4


he just had bad luck twice


----------



## tabascosauz (May 12, 2021)

I get the feeling that OP is intentionally fishing for fakes by buying from the crappiest sellers he can find, perhaps to save a quick buck. These are literally the first options that come up on Amazon Turkey:

Arctic ACTCP00008B Arctic ACTCP00008B Termal Macun, MX-4 (8g) 2019 Edition Çok Renkli Standart: Amazon.com.tr
Arctic ACTCP00024A MX-4 2019 Edition 45g Termal Macun: Amazon.com.tr

97 turkish lira = $11 USD
312 turkish lira = $37 USD
Sold by Amazon Germany
Amazon's Choice product

They certainly don't look like an absolute banger of a deal, but that's not a 3rd party seller. Hell, even the 3rd party seller option in the first row still comes with Amazon's guarantee, even though the reviews look like shit for that seller.



Gmr_Chick said:


> Jesus... OK, I don't want to be "that" person but you really need to stop buying crap from 3rd party sellers on Amazon. After getting screwed over the 1st time, that would be it for me dealing with 3rd party sellers and their crapware.



It kinda baffles me how people just can't seem to wrap their heads around buying from reputable sellers when on eBay and Amazon. It's not that hard. Amazon will also sometimes take a generous attitude towards 3rd party seller purchases that are blatant scams (eg. fake item, shipping scam), even though they aren't technically under Amazon policy.

Most preferable: Ships from and sold by Amazon (Amazon return policy)
Preferable: Sold by 3rd party and fulfilled by Amazon (still governed by Amazon's return policy)
Less preferable: Sold by 3rd party, with recent 96%+ rating from 10,000 reviews or more, good communication and a good returns policy (3rd party return policy)
Play the lottery: everything else

Most preferable: recent 99.5%+ rating from 1000+ reviews, with Top Rated Plus and eBay Money Back
Less preferable: recent 99%+ rating, with good feedback and stated return policy
Play the lottery: everything else


----------



## fma67 (May 12, 2021)

Directly from Newegg, less chances to "hook" fake products.
Most of the times, cheap things are proven to be... expensive


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (May 12, 2021)

mclaren85 said:


> I bought it from* 3rd party *seller of Amazon


Avoid those. 
Either buy from amazon prime or newegg direct


----------



## mclaren85 (May 12, 2021)

Thanks for advices.. I got a full refund today. But don't know where to get geniune paste of "any" reputable brand. Amazon itself sells "Wipaste" brand which I have never heard of.





						Wipaste | Thermal Paste | Thermal Compound | Computer Cooling
					

Wipaste is a new generation thermal paste developed by using nanotechnology compounds for effectively cooling of CPU, GPU and many other microchips.




					wipaste.com


----------



## Space Lynx (May 12, 2021)

Gmr_Chick said:


> Jesus... OK, I don't want to be "that" person but you really need to stop buying crap from 3rd party sellers on Amazon. After getting screwed over the 1st time, that would be it for me dealing with 3rd party sellers and their crapware.



Agreed. I never buy products unless it says, Shipped and Sold by Amazon, same with WalMart and Newegg, never buy unless it says shipped and sold by the respective official company.


----------



## R-T-B (May 12, 2021)

TheGuruStud said:


> Ok, buy some rechargeable batteries. Thermal pastes aren't a hot item.


Have, and same?  No fakes here.  I buy panasonic eneloops from amazon regularly.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (May 12, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> Agreed. I never buy products unless it says, Shipped and Sold by Amazon, same with WalMart and Newegg, never buy unless it says shipped and sold by the respective official company.



Amazon comingles products between 3rd party and their own stuffs.

I just buy directly from the manufacturer these days: usually books. Or I buy from an actual shelf: in-person stores have assurances that their supply-chain is legitimate. Amazon doesn't (and I bet that most online stores follow suite to be able to compete against Amazon).

Online is about "messing up on occasion", and then offering refunds. Amazon has good customer service, but it leans on it too much to make things right. Amazon really needs to work on making their supply-chain more legitimate, especially for stuff like computer parts (where we care very deeply about authenticity and specs).


----------



## R-T-B (May 12, 2021)

dragontamer5788 said:


> Amazon comingles


Only with the "fullfilled by amazon" stock, but yes.  It's supposed to all be validated.


----------



## 64K (May 12, 2021)

Gmr_Chick said:


> Jesus... OK, I don't want to be "that" person but you really need to stop buying crap from 3rd party sellers on Amazon. After getting screwed over the 1st time, that would be it for me dealing with 3rd party sellers and their crapware.



Same goes for 3rd party sellers on Newegg. They really went down the drain. Back when I was doing business with them they had 3rd party sellers selling fake GPUs. It took them a couple of weeks to remove the ads.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (May 12, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> Only with the "fullfilled by amazon" stock, but yes.  It's supposed to all be validated.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183094406573748225
Unless No Starch Press is lying (and I don't see any reason why they'd lie about this), then Amazon's core supply chain is tainted somehow.


----------



## R-T-B (May 12, 2021)

dragontamer5788 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183094406573748225
> Unless No Starch Press is lying (and I don't see any reason why they'd lie about this), then Amazon's core supply chain is tainted somehow.


By the means I just said.  "Fullfilled by amazon" third party stock.

They mix client stocks with regular stocks in their warehouses.  They are supposed to vet them, but things slip through.


----------



## ThrashZone (May 12, 2021)

Hi,
If you're going to fake a product at least price wise this one would be worth doing unlike mx-4.... that are cheap.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (May 12, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> By the means I just said. "Fullfilled by amazon" third party stock.



I see. I had a different interpretation of your earlier post. I think I'm understanding your earlier post correctly now.


----------



## R-T-B (May 12, 2021)

dragontamer5788 said:


> I see. I had a different interpretation of your earlier post. I think I'm understanding your earlier post correctly now.


It's all good.  Amazon doesn't really make it easy to phrase.  Part of the problem surely.


----------



## bobbybluz (May 12, 2021)

This: Amazon “seized and destroyed” 2 million counterfeit products in 2020 | Ars Technica


----------



## Space Lynx (May 12, 2021)

dragontamer5788 said:


> Amazon comingles products between 3rd party and their own stuffs.
> 
> I just buy directly from the manufacturer these days: usually books. Or I buy from an actual shelf: in-person stores have assurances that their supply-chain is legitimate. Amazon doesn't (and I bet that most online stores follow suite to be able to compete against Amazon).
> 
> Online is about "messing up on occasion", and then offering refunds. Amazon has good customer service, but it leans on it too much to make things right. Amazon really needs to work on making their supply-chain more legitimate, especially for stuff like computer parts (where we care very deeply about authenticity and specs).



that works too. I actually bought my 5600x and rx 6800 directly from AMD.com


----------



## mclaren85 (May 12, 2021)

joemama said:


> I can't stop laughing at that you were the same guy that bought the fake mx-4


I couldn't imagine that people are so desperate to make counterfeit paste. I still couldn't grasp fully how they earn from it.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (May 13, 2021)

cause you are living proof that people will buy the counterfeit


mclaren85 said:


> I couldn't imagine that people are so desperate to make counterfeit paste. I still couldn't grasp fully how they earn from it.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (May 13, 2021)

Very subtle differences in packaging. For comparison, mine is original and the code registered successfully:






It should be noted that the "original product" logo has a chrome appearance and the font is different.

For the record I don't even like Kryonaut. Yeah the temperatures are very good but it's just so frickin expensive and you get a laughable quantity of TIM.


----------



## Caring1 (May 13, 2021)

Even on the original they make the mistake of calling it a "grease" instead of paste or compound.


----------

